# Want to buy Digital Camera around 10k



## animes_d (May 19, 2013)

I need a Digi-cam for personal use and value for money. My budget is around 10k. My major concern is battery as last time I bought a Kodak entry level camera, it battery consumption was really high. And my cousin bought Nikon L610 with 4 original Nikon batteries with charger, is great. I quite liked it. Is AA or Li-ion which battery is good for Digi-cams?

After going through your site and some others I short listed this cameras , 
Sony wx50 (8800) and wx150 (12700). 
Canon sx150 (7800), sx160is (9700), Ixus 255(12500) and sx260 (13500).

Please help me to select 1 and if you have any other option from Nikon. As after going through several sites I have noticed that no 1 suggests Nikon as much. Could you tell me why? I guess they are good brand also.

Thank you.


----------



## nac (May 20, 2013)

Your shortlisted cameras consists wide range of cameras. Try and narrow down with the help of questionnaire....


----------



## animes_d (May 21, 2013)

I choose Sony wx50. Looks good and the price is within 10k, but I was wondering will it be worth to pay some more for wx150/200. 

And again the battery. I'm would be really disappointing if I had to pay 1000 bucks for duracell for every occasion in my family.
So please help.


----------



## nac (May 23, 2013)

You decide whether its worth the extra for the zoom WX150 offers over WX50. And you can't get WX150 under 10k.

Under 10k with decent battery life WX50 is a good one. If you want more zoom, check SZ7.

Note: I don't think a pair of Duracell AA would 1k.


----------



## animes_d (Jun 7, 2013)

After visiting the camera stores I short listed canon sx150 and sx160, but in that same range canon has ixus 510 now, which has cmos lens where as sx150/160 is ccd lens?
Sx150's Auto focus single, servo AE/AF where as sx160and Ixus 510 has TTL, so I guess in Auto mode this 2 better than sx150, plz help.
Thank you,

For Duracell AA its the total battery cost to me during the last 2 years with Kodak.


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2013)

Reviews of IXUS 510 weren't good when launched and some how I never suggested anyone to buy these cameras as they were too expensive. Even now after price dropped drastically, probably the biggest drop I have ever seen for a Canon camera. It's your pick, but I am sure you will like the IQ. It's the cheapest Digic 5 equipped camera.  

If you are buying SX160, buy extra pair of battery and a quick charger (if you don't have already).


----------



## animes_d (Jun 7, 2013)

nac said:


> Reviews of IXUS 510 weren't good when launched and some how I never suggested anyone to buy these cameras as they were too expensive. Even now after price dropped drastically, probably the biggest drop I have ever seen for a Canon camera. It's your pick, but I am sure you will like the IQ. It's the cheapest Digic 5 equipped camera.
> 
> If you are buying SX160, buy extra pair of battery and a quick charger (if you don't have already).



Sorry to bother you again, I visit this Camerena store in the mall today to buy sx160, but the salesman confused me with sony wx60, said newly launched and thousand bucks cheaper than sx160. He also point out that lithium battery will be more useful in traveling and vacation and it has CMOS lens where as sx160 is CCD. And I can control ISO like in sx160, and some other features like panorama and photo editing etc. So I got confused again and came back for your help. Thank you.


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2013)

Both SX160 and WX60 are price similar in ebay.

WX60 is a new entrant. Not many reviews, but I hope it would be as good as SX160 (overall rating). It's a matter of priority. 

SX160 does have manual exposure controls while WX60 have extra frills like HDR, Panorama etc...
More zoom vs fast performance.

Did you check SZ7? I guess, it's little better than WX60

I think it's better like this SX160 vs SZ7


----------



## animes_d (Jun 8, 2013)

nac said:


> Both SX160 and WX60 are price similar in ebay.
> 
> WX60 is a new entrant. Not many reviews, but I hope it would be as good as SX160 (overall rating). It's a matter of priority.
> 
> ...



Thank you but I was asking the battery between sx160 and wx60 and also lens of sx160 and wx50. Which one wld b good?
And is it panasonic Lumix dmc-sz7, is panasonic good as brand and after sale service like canon/sony?
And also sx160 is 9700 in camarena, flipkart, ezone and canon store also but its 8300 in ebay only, is it ok or something I need to check before buying it?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't know much about after sales service. Sorry I couldn't help in this regard. I think all of 'em are good.

Check the seller's rating, that's enough.

WX50's lens is brighter @ wide and narrower than SX160 @ tele. More over SX160 have plenty of zoom than WX50. It won't be a fair comparison of lens between these two cameras.

I like AA battery and this is subjective. It differs from person to person. Already you were using AA powered camera, you may already have extra batteries and a quick charger. Now already you have spare batteries at your disposal, I would say AA powered camera is a much better option here for you.


----------



## animes_d (Jun 11, 2013)

nac said:


> I don't know much about after sales service. Sorry I couldn't help in this regard. I think all of 'em are good.
> 
> Check the seller's rating, that's enough.
> 
> ...



Only the last thing in my mind, what if i go for sx150? 
I could save 1000 bucks and I know I get to lose 2 megapixel and 4x optical zoom for that but what else I'm losing there? 
Is sx160 Auto focus is better than sx150, as it seems so from the specifications//

And thanks for all your help, but this is the last thing wondering in my mind between sx150 and sx160, so I asked you?
And I couldn't go for sz7, because I don't want to bother my mind with another option again and i liked sx150 and sx160 and also sx260 but that was way out of budget.
Anyways thanks for your help all over again.


----------



## nac (Jun 11, 2013)

I guess you are not going to upgrade any time in the near future. Since you have the budget for SX160, go for it. Improved AF, battery life, shutter lag and some zoom worth that extra 1k


----------



## animes_d (Jun 11, 2013)

nac said:


> I guess you are not going to upgrade any time in the near future. Since you have the budget for SX160, go for it. Improved AF, battery life, shutter lag and some zoom worth that extra 1k



Thanks, Thanks a lot.


----------



## nac (Jun 11, 2013)

After you get your camera, post us what camera you bought...


----------



## 6x6 (Jun 12, 2013)

SX150IS is @6434/- and SX160IS is @8551/- at snapdeal (Both with 4GB SD Card + Carry Case + Charger)

2k difference (SX150 cost is 75% of SX160)


----------



## animes_d (Jun 30, 2013)

nac said:


> After you get your camera, post us what camera you bought...



Bought Sx160 Black from flipkart, but after getting it i guess i could have bought tht sx150, i'm nt finding any exciting difference now. 
Anyways could you help me to understand the manual focus and how could i learn to use this camera better and take some good pictures from it. 
PS: I'm not complaining bcoz u asked me to buy sx160, it just wht i felt after receiving it, I'm grateful for your help. Thanks again.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 30, 2013)

nac said:


> And you can't get WX150 under 10k.


 Link. *goo.gl/6l2kO


----------



## lm2k (Jun 30, 2013)

animes_d said:


> Bought Sx160 Black from flipkart, but after getting it i guess i could have bought tht sx150, i'm nt finding any exciting difference now.
> Anyways could you help me to understand the manual focus and how could i learn to use this camera better and take some good pictures from it.
> PS: I'm not complaining bcoz u asked me to buy sx160, it just wht i felt after receiving it, I'm grateful for your help. Thanks again.



SX160is is much better than SX150,
I mean we get what we pay for.
it adds up 4x more zooom, faster focusing, better battery backup and 2mp extra(an advantage in some cases like cropping and printing) and also Sx160is looks better than 150(just see this) focussing in SX150is at long zoom is a bit slower.
also most of the canon cameras have an advantage of CHDK that adds up even more functionality like RAW mode, bracketing , ability to run scripts and more which is not seen in the cameras at this price range.


----------



## animes_d (Jun 30, 2013)

@Im2k 1st of all the link of gizmodo was funny and abt sx160, I dnt knw may b i cld nt appreciate it bcz i'm nt so pro abt camera. Bt I'm learning. And also I didnt have the sx150, so hardly I can compare wth tht, physically. Anyways thanks for pointing out.


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2013)

Congrats Pratyush 

Read user manual for the start and read basics about photography here


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 5, 2013)

nac said:


> Congrats Pratyush
> 
> Read user manual for the start and read basics about photography here


Bud, I just posted a link which got the product under 10k   
Well Thanks for Link 

PS- I never bought it


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Bud, I just posted a link which got the product under 10k
> Well Thanks for Link
> 
> PS- I never bought it



  

Congrats Animes


----------



## animes_d (Jul 6, 2013)

@nac, I wish I could understand the conversation btwn U and pratyush but anyways thanks for the link. And I'm going through the manual whenever I'm gettin time to play with this beautiful piece. Now I'm liking the manual operation more. Without u this wouldn't be possible. Thanks again. Now I'm thinking of buying a tripod, could help regarding this also.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 6, 2013)

I have an SX130IS. My main complaint against it is slow shot to shot time and battery drain. Another thing to mention will be the autofocus hunting during video recording.
I understand that they have improved all of the following in SX160IS.
The Image Stabilization is excellent to say the least. Quality of pictures is brilliant and seem true to life to me. (Please do not use the full Auto mode or the Brain Dead mode.) I prefer taking all my regular photos in the P or Program mode. (I am not patient enough to go for full manual except in a few restricted conditions)
I shut off continuous auto focus as I find it more irritant than useful and unnecessarily drains the battery too.

Enjoy your purchase. You will love it for a long time to come.


----------

